# Reupholstering a motorhome



## backaxle

Hi,I am not sure I have posted this in the correct place,but here goes.Has anybody had their MH reupholstered and could they recommend a company,in the Lancashire/Yorkshire area ,plus could someone give me a guide price for such work?


----------



## sersol

Hi had ours done in leather at "Regal Furnishings" in Ilkeston near Derby.
1st class job & I understand that the prices start around £1400 for a full job (not leather).
The advertise in most m/h mags

Gary


----------



## CurlyBoy

*Reupholstery*

Hi backaxle, give Regal furnishings a ring, they are in Ilkeston Derby. they made all the upholstery for my 608 conversion 30 years ago, still in excellent condition! I think you can stop overnight as well.
curlyboy


----------



## bognormike

Yep, Regal :roll: 
We had ours done there Nov 07. All cushions, curtains, fidlly trim replaced, new scatter cushions. All in one day - get there the evening before, stop overnight with a hook up, all done by 4:30 next day. Quality job - not cheap our A class pilote just uner £2k


----------



## peedee

Yup I have spoken to them last April about having my Mohican done. Got a quote for between £1000 to £1200 if I didn't have the luton done. Its on the back burner at the moment, just had to have a new central heating boiler  

peedee


----------



## damondunc

We had our RV reupholstered by Regal a few years ago, last year we had
our captain chairs and dashboard covered in leather by
MJ interiors ,shipley west yorkshire , we cannot praise their work highly enough .

PM me if you want address

Chris


----------



## Jezport

I have a guy in Leeds, he is a top quality upholsterer. He has done some work for me on some cars that have featured in magazines. He has also re-upholstered a 3 piece suite for me.

Every job is different so he would need to see it to price the work. He can do any style or alter the design of the seats etc.

PM me if you want contact details.


----------



## backaxle

Thanks for the replies.I spoke to Regal last week at Shepton,but thought I would spread the net a bit wider.It seems they have a good reputation though,must give it some thought. :roll:


----------



## Jezport

backaxle said:


> Thanks for the replies.I spoke to Regal last week at Shepton,but thought I would spread the net a bit wider.It seems they have a good reputation though,must give it some thought. :roll:


If you want to see some of my upholsterers work. I currently have a Cougar that has had a full retrim. A motorhome is a lot less complicated to do.


----------



## backaxle

Jezport said:


> I have a guy in Leeds, he is a top quality upholsterer. He has done some work for me on some cars that have featured in magazines. He has also re-upholstered a 3 piece suite for me.
> 
> Every job is different so he would need to see it to price the work. He can do any style or alter the design of the seats etc.
> 
> PM me if you want contact details.


Please PM with details


----------



## frenchfancy

We had a 6 berth M/H done 2 years ago, by a local upholsterer, so much cheaper than a specialist, excellent job £500 bargain, i expect it may be a bit dearer now, but nothing like Regal charge.


----------



## dcummin

There is an interesting article in this month pratical motorhome (Jan) about DIY upholstering - really worth reading.

The guy who did it for the magazine had no previous experience of that sort of thing and did an amazing job


----------



## backaxle

frenchfancy said:


> We had a 6 berth M/H done 2 years ago, by a local upholsterer, so much cheaper than a specialist, excellent job £500 bargain, i expect it may be a bit dearer now, but nothing like Regal charge.


thanks have you got contact details?


----------



## maddie

Hi this guy does a fantastic job, done 3 vans for me including my present one which is now 2 yrs old and still looks brand new.
ALBERT FLETCHER
UNIT 1
LIDGET LANE IND EST
THURNSCOE
ROTHERHAM
S630DA
07747071720 
Can not give you a price as it will depend on the covering you choose,but you will be hard pressed to find it cheaper and as good.He also does covers for a specialist bongo importer and our local caravan repair place.
here's a pic of mine less than £800 for the lot inc foam


----------



## dcummin

dcummin said:


> There is an interesting article in this month pratical motorhome (Jan) about DIY upholstering - really worth reading.
> 
> The guy who did it for the magazine had no previous experience of that sort of thing and did an amazing job


sorry, just checked - its MMM magazine (I buy far too many of them)


----------



## Jezport

When I go to modified car shows I see a lot of so-called quality work. But as I am a perfectionist I usually walk away in disbelief that the owner is happy with the work. I do admit that most modified car interiors are in leather, which is a lot harder to make a good job, but when I look at my car interior I see that a perfect job can be done.

Things to remember when choosing an upholsterer are.

Everyone has different standards that they accept, so because someone tells you they are happy with work done it doesn't mean you will be happy. So see some of their work first.

Upholstery materials vary in quality and can wear or stretch with time (including leather), so a job that is acceptable when done may end up looking worse than the original upholstery. So if you can look at some of their work that has been done for a time and used you can see if he job has been well done.

Don't just choose the upholsterer because he is cheap or even because he is the dearest and must therefore be best. Speak to them and look at their work. Ask their opinions on the job you want doing etc.

And finally remember a poor or bad designed upholstery job can make your van worth less, hard to sell, and very hard to live with, but a well planned and well upholstered job can increase the vans value and make it more saleable.


----------



## jncrowe

*Jezports Comment*

I think Jezport has said pretty much what I am worried about, We want to have our cushions totally replaced as the bed is quite uncomfortable 
But stuff nowadays seems to be of such poor quality ~ 
Will we end up with seats/cushions/bed that are worse than the ones we have thrown away 
Our upholstery is shabby but I cover the seats with throws anyway 
My husband wants leather covers but what would it be like to sleep on, does it scratch is it cold/sticky etc etc

I dont know what to do ??
Thanks 
Cath


----------



## urbanracer

Try 
http://www.caravanupholstery.co.uk/

He has done 2 boats upholstery for me both excellent jobs.


----------

